
Boots Were Made for Talking, About Who We Are - taylorbuley
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-07-09/boots-were-made-for-talking-about-who-we-are.html
======
pedalpete
Though I'm known for wearing outlandish footwear, I'd like to have seen some
comparative research regarding other ways people accessorize.

Can we decipher characteristics equally well by looking at a persons pants?
watch? shirts?

I think the interesting thing about shoes is that though we may have many
pair, more thought possibly goes into each decision. We go looking for the
perfect pair of shoes because we think about what they have to go with. Pants
and shirts, we expect (I suspect), we can match-up with the other articles in
our wardrobe.

